#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-24
<nigelbabu> mhall119: around?
<nigelbabu> mhall119: can you poke me on my usual ID when you come on please?
<mhall119> nigelb: poke
<nigelb> mhall119: got time for a PM?
<mhall119> sure
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-25
<paultag> howdy pleia2
<pleia2> hey
<paultag> So.
<pleia2> so here's the spec for the -manual thing: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ubuntu-support-and-learning-center
<pleia2> gah, kubuntu link
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-support-and-learning-center
<pleia2> all the content by learning, manual and doc is cc-by-sa, so you're perfectly welcome to pull it all into your project instead
<paultag> Humm
<pleia2> but since the -manual folks are pushing hard on this support and learning center, I would suggest working with them if possible :)
<paultag> I don't like leaching
 * pleia2 digs up blueprint
<paultag> the thing is that we have two different ideas
<paultag> I want to pull as much academic work ( not all manuals and how to use ubuntu ), and I want to make it local
<pleia2> ah
<paultag> pleia2, see, I'd like to make nice hooks for them to pull off me, and I'd love a hook for me to pull from them
<pleia2> I believe the backend for us will still be bzr
<paultag> Ahh
<pleia2> but the technical stuff is still being hashed out
<paultag> pleia2, I have a really cool upload system
<pleia2> we have a whole fun blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-documentation-teams-collaboration
<pleia2> manual team is doing much of the site work, doctormo and learning is doing ease-of-use stuff, docs team is just going to chug along
<paultag> pleia2, I'd love to collaborate, but I don't think we are trying to do the same thing exactly
<pleia2> alright :)
<pleia2> yeah, the aim here really is ubuntu exclusive
<paultag> OK, cool
<paultag> then we can get along
<paultag> :)
<paultag> pleia2, I'll be sure to document my API and how to get all the data off the server
<pleia2> but if your uploader is clever, I'm sure manual folks would be interested in your tech
<pleia2> cool
<paultag> pleia2, it's based kinda on dput, it works in almost the same way
<pleia2> ah, gotcha
<paultag> and you need a gpg key sign to upload :D
<pleia2> neat
<pleia2> so there is like a keyring for contributors?
<paultag> yeah :)
<paultag> and also MySQL to double check
 * pleia2 nods
<paultag> it has to both be in the keyring and active in the MySQL backend
<paultag> it's pretty kickass. It's super scalable
<paultag> pleia2, alright. Well let me finish up where I was going with it, and I'll offer up whatever I can :)
<pleia2> great! :)
<pleia2> looking forward to seeing it
<paultag> thanks pleia2, you rock
<paultag> pleia2, :)
<pleia2> you too
<pleia2> heading out in a few minutes to meet up with a local guy who is deploying linux at local public schools
<paultag> nice :)
<pleia2> it's really hard to do this in the US, but he's managed to be quite successful, has done it in 4 or 5 schools already
<pleia2> he just sucks at documenting and publicity, so he's asked me for help :)
<paultag> \o/
<pleia2> yeah, I'm excited
<paultag> pleia2, blog about how it goes! :)
<pleia2> I will be a blogging machine! :)
<paultag> :)
<pleia2> it'll be cool to be promoting and telling people about a project that's already so successful
<paultag> hell yeah
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-27
<popey> o/
<popey> http://learn.ufbt.net/ should that moodle site work?
<popey> it's linked from the Learning wiki page
<dinda> popey: yes, lyz emailed bodhi as he's the server keeper, been down for days now
<dinda> popey: I fear I just lost a whole edubuntu course I had started over there :(
<popey> :S
<doctormo> dinda: did you not back it up?
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: where is the learn.ufbt.net install?
<pleia2> dinda was working on a course, can't find it now
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-28
<Mr-KorOl> hi
<Mr-KorOl> привет
<Mr-KorOl> I'm tying to make a local repository. i've got about 7000 deb-files in a local folder. when I run dpgk-scanpackages, it reports an error on some files. one each time I run it. then exits. I removed about 200 debs manualy...  it takes a lot of time.. :( howe can I ask dpkg-scanpackages to avoid errors? or is there a way to automate this proces (removing of wrong debs)??? any ideas are weclomed! The erroro is smth like this: "dpkg-deb: `./python-twist
<pleia2> Mr-KorOl: probably want to ask for support in #ubuntu
<pleia2> (this channel is for developing course material)
<Mr-KorOl> ok. thanks
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-29
<doctormo> pleia2: The question asked by Mr-KorOl didn't sound like your average every day desktop question for #ubuntu
<pleia2> doctormo: no, but AFAIK there isn't really a channel for more advanced questions (and if there is the #ubuntu folks will know :))
<pleia2> maybe the -server channel
<doctormo> From my experence anyone with a semi-hard problem gets ignored on #ubuntu
<pleia2> ah :\
<doctormo> I'd have gone to #debian or #ubuntu-motu
<doctormo> The server people might know too though
<pleia2> I think motu is pretty packaging specific
<pleia2> are the #debian folks friendly to ubuntu people these days? last I knew they weren't particularly
<pleia2> the official debian channel on oftc was always a bit better about it
<doctormo> pleia2: From what I can tell the debian people are more accepting than they used to be, but I still wouldn't mention ubuntu to them.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> The bias might not be manifestly obvious but I'm better announcing Ubuntu love would have a similar effect to announcing you were female... unfortunatly.
<doctormo> betting*
<doctormo> i.e. they'd think you were stupid even if you were Ada Lovelace.
